# BBB compatible RTA?



## myjudietjie (18/2/18)

Hi all, not to new at vaping but new to RBA. The Smok RTA is sketchy but would like to keep the tank in use while not having to use pre made coils. Does anyone know of a compatible RBA I can use with the big baby beast? My husband is going to file down the edges of the smok RTA to try and get the short on atty to stop but I do not feel save with that thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myjudietjie (18/2/18)

so just heard No other compatible for BBB .


----------

